

Ask HN: Which ways of finding new clients works for you? - whalabi

Hi HN!<p>I've recently started a web design business, had a couple of friend/family pro bono clients, and now need to get some real ones (and real money).<p>Word of mouth will hopefully eventually lead to regular clients, but that requires an initial set of clients.<p>What methods have worked best for you?<p>Specifically, which of these have worked to get you clients?<p>* AdWords?<p>* Leaflet drops?<p>* Networking meetups?<p>* Cold calling?<p>* Going door to door?<p>Any others I've missed?<p>Cheers
======
volandovengo
There was a recent study which discussed the way that freelancers find work.

They were: \- Referrals (27%) \- word of mouth (24%) \- Personal and
professional networks (17%)

------
csomar
Why don't you start by sharing your business link in your profile page.

------
shankar1221989
short term : identify who are your clients, and reach out to them on LinkedIn.
Make sure you write a personalised mail and explain how you can solve some
problem that they are facing.

long term : content marketing. writing blogs, being active on quora, facebook
and linkedin discussions helps a lot.

Things like AdWords, leaflet drops etc haven't worked for me.

------
goyalpulkit
You are missing "Blogging"

------
webdisrupt
Search engine optimisation....takes time but cheaper and effective.

------
smathew
Linkedin is a good network to find prospective clients!

